# Novatac 120P - anyone can mod this?



## hyperloop (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi guys, hope i am posting this in the correct section, i acquired a Novtac 120P and its a great light but it just doesn't seem to have the 'oomph' it should, my Akoray K106 on 14500 set to max beats it hands down.

Is there anything i can do to boost the light and is it gonna cost me an arm and a leg? I live in Singapore by the way.

Thanks for taking the time to read this CPF-ers


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Aug 15, 2010)

If you get an XP-G in it, it will boost the output quite a bit. :thumbsup:
I've modded a few of the 120P's with an XP-G recently, and it's really one heck of a boost. 
If you're interested, check out the modding link in my sigline...


----------

